# Advice on long term accommodation on koh samui



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi there, I am thinking about going to live in Thailand from mid October to March (about 5 months). I would like to rent a small cheap studio or one bedroom apartment for that time on an Island. I work online wherever I go and will need a good wifi connection.

My friends have said there might be some reasonably priced accommodation on the far side of Koh Samui? But I don't know anyone who has actually lived there. Can anyone give me some advice on the rental prices of small houses /apartments on the islands? I would like cheap and rural rather than posh with waterfalls!! And either with wifi or near cheap cafes with wifi!!

Also how much is a months scooter hire?

Any advice, or suggestions of local residents forums would be helpful. Thank youlane:


----------



## Paintbox (Oct 4, 2015)

You can want to check at Prakard.com

coz this site sometime the landlord posted ads directly so you might have better deal!


----------

